# [SOLVED] Grub Not booting

## Colt45

I rebooted my router today to bring it up to date and it got to "Welcome to GRUB!" and that was about it. I had to download grub rescue disk and put it on a usb key to boot the damn thing.

Im running LVM for all partitions, except for the 32MB BIOS boot partition. 

Also running a Hardened Kernel.

My suspicion is that grub isnt getting updated on disk even though I am running 'grub-install'

This is the output I get from that

```
hopps ~ # grub-install /dev/sda

Installing for i386-pc platform.

You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):

 [0x5231dcfd20] dtree

Internal error: Unreleased memory pool(s) found.

You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):

 [0x5231dd0bb0] dtree

Internal error: Unreleased memory pool(s) found.

You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):

 [0x5231dd0bf0] dtree

Internal error: Unreleased memory pool(s) found.

Installation finished. No error reported.

```

I trusted it, since it says "Installation finished." But I don't know how to check its actually working. 

For reference, the 'grub-mkconfig' command has similar output, but it does work. A new cfg gets written to disk.

Any assistance would be appreciated!Last edited by Colt45 on Fri Nov 25, 2016 4:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

If you get the grub prompt when you boot, grub installed fine - but it couldn't find the config file.

When you run grub-mkconfig, are you placing it on the disk at the right spot?  bootdiskpath/grub/grub.cfg I think (I'm getting confused with the grub1/grub2/grub2-without-rename mixtures that I run...)

----------

## Colt45

Yup, putting it in /boot/grub/grub.cfg

I downloaded a grub booter on a usb key and it seems to find it fine.

----------

## Colt45

So it turns out it shows this prompt because I had set the grub to display on the serial port. You see this machine is normally headless and I use a serial device server if I need to monitor bootup or possibly a backdoor if I accidentally DROP all traffic in iptables or seomthing like that.

I had to connect a monitor as the CMOS battery went dead at some point and when we lost power I quickly discovered it wouldn't boot as the BIOS settings had been lost.

After fixing, I was watching the monitor expecting it to boot and I apperantly was too impatient and completely forgot about the serial server.

TL;DR, user error!   :Embarassed: 

----------

